# Police, in drug raid, find severely abused boy, 5



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CORTLAND NY(AP) - Police raiding a house for suspected illegal drugs found a 5-year-old boy weighing just 15 pounds, suffering from Down syndrome and sitting in diapers full of his own waste. Lice covered his body. 

The boy's mother, Judy Gratton, was charged Friday with first-degree assault. 

Police said the home was littered with bags of garbage, dirty diapers and cockroaches. 

Police Chief James Nichols said that it was one of the worst cases of child abuse his department had seen. "The officers were horrified," he said. 

The boy was listed in stable condition in University Hospital, Syracuse. Police said an 11-year-old girl and a 12-year-old boy in the home also suffered from malnourishment and neglect. Nichols said Child Protective Services placed both in foster care. Gratton and her boyfriend, Joseph Kahn, also face drug charges, as well as endangering the welfare of an incompetent or physically disabled person and two counts of endangering the welfare of a child.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

We should just be able to walk up and shoot these two in the head.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree. Cases like these should be where we can apply the "Judge Dredd" rules.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

How on earth were they allowed to get so bad??


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That's horrible, 15 lbs, I can't even believe that. My dog weighed more than that for the love of God. And he was covered in lice and sitting in his own waste? How can people do that to someone and not even care?


----------

